# GM employee discount discontinued for legacy Hughes employees



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Are there any legacy Hughes employees (now Raytheon employees) here who have been getting the $5/month GM employee discount? The discount had been appearing on my monthly bill but went away on the August bill. Any other Raytheon employees either have the same thing happen or are still getting the monthly discount?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am neither....

but I am curious, were you promised that discount for life?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I am neither....
> 
> but I am curious, were you promised that discount for life?


Nope. Never promised anything as far as I remember. Just started getting it back when DTV was part of HUGHES and Hughes was owned by GM, all GM employees (including Hughes employees) got a $5/month discount. That continued for Raytheon employees after Raytheon bought Hughes about ten years ago, and as a Raytheon employee I am still eligible for discounts on the purchase of GM vehicles and a broad range of other "GM employee discounts" from other companies, under the GM Family First program.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

That's pretty interesting. I wonder if the same thing went for EDS employees when GM owned them.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I wondered about this also, but my August discount showed up on 8/31 (it used to be near the beginning of the month). I retired from Hughes in 1994, before the Raytheon purchase.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

I still get a 2.00 discount every month for being a Verizon customer (when I signed up I got the sat with new phone service on one bill), but I went to digital phone 6 months ago and still receive the credit.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tfederov said:


> That's pretty interesting. I wonder if the same thing went for EDS employees when GM owned them.


Good question. I never got zilch from DirecTV even when I worked for EDS from 2002-2005....but I still get really great deals on GM cars and OnStar Service and most other GM "friends and family" offerings. I never even knew there WAS a discount on DirecTV!!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I wondered about this also, but my August discount showed up on 8/31 (it used to be near the beginning of the month). I retired from Hughes in 1994, before the Raytheon purchase.


OK, just got my Sept bill online and sure enough the discount is back, credited on 8/31, so they cheated me out of a discount for my August bill. :icon_lame


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Good question. I never got zilch from DirecTV even when I worked for EDS from 2002-2005....but I still get really great deals on GM cars and OnStar Service and most other GM "friends and family" offerings. I never even knew there WAS a discount on DirecTV!!


Probably a little too late to ask for it now.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably a little too late to ask for it now.


I'm not in a complaining mood considering that they just recently gave me a HR20 for free and didn't even charge me the $19 shipping fee that they said they were going to charge me. :righton:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

My GM discount didn't show up on my Oct 3 bill, but recent activity shows it credited twice on 10/9 (presumably for that one and the next bill).


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

GM Discount Program - $5 Credit

Offer: 
Discount for GM employees/retirees. 

Price/Credit: 
$5 credit on monthly bill. 

Dates: 
Ongoing.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> My GM discount didn't show up on my Oct 3 bill, but recent activity shows it credited twice on 10/9 (presumably for that one and the next bill).


They skipped one bill for me too a few months ago and just now gave me an extra $5 credit on my October bill. I never called and asked for the missed credit, but I guess some people complained about it and they did an across the board fix to the accounts of everyone who was getting the credit.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> I'm not in a complaining mood considering that they just recently gave me a HR20 for free and didn't even charge me the $19 shipping fee that they said they were going to charge me. :righton:


Please do share


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Please do share


My free HD DVR was just the typical scenario of calling DirecTV and telling them that as a long time customer that I would prefer to stick with them while pointing out that some competitors were offering free HD DVRs, but that was a few months ago before the new HD channels came on line and the free HD DVR deals became harder to get.


----------

